# Hello from GFlorence, taly



## kagemaru74 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Everybody!
I'm new to your community!
I follow Bujinkan  way!!!
Nice to meet you!!
Anyway My way has some info about other M A!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 23, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2008)

We;cp,e pull up a chair and stay a while.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 23, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello! I visited there 20 years ago...I was excited to see Dante's house.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## LocknBlock (Jan 24, 2008)

WELCOME


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT and happy posting. :ultracool


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Shicomm (Jan 25, 2008)

It's so nice to have you at this board also buyu 
I should get down to Firenze again soon, Italian life is gooood  

Anyhow ; welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was there in 2003. I got to see myself "The David,"


----------

